# Renegade Vipers



## greentree

Thanks for the link!!

Nancy


----------



## phantomhorse13

I saw that rider and I think one other at the OD with renegades on. Wish I had known they were something new, as I would have gone over for a closer look!!


----------



## trailhorserider

I don't do endurance but our trails are so rocky here that my latest pair of Epics are wearing out at a record pace. I have 8.5 hours on them and they are already developing splits and cracks in the boot itself. I think this is the first set of boots that the boots themselves will destruct before the gaiters. Usually the gaiters go first.

Broke both buckles at 4.5 hours and EasyCare was kind enough to fix them for me. So their customer service is very good. But I dunno, I am getting tired of Easyboots. Not that I don't like them, because I DO........I have been using them for years. But it seems like my latest set are just getting bashed to pieces in the rocks. Only two rides on these boots and I have doubts about them holding up. I can see daylight in a couple of the gashes.

The point of this post is that I am ready to try the Renegades and maybe I will wait for the Vipers if they are out soon. I really, really need to find a boot that can hold up to rocks. Surely if they can do the Old Dominion they can do some rocky trail rides in Arizona? Our rocks are horrible though!

How are Renegades in rocks?


----------



## trailhorserider

Maybe a good question would be this......what is the best hoof boot for rocky, rugged trails?


----------



## Viranh

I wish someone knew. I'm wearing out my EasyBoot gloves really fast on the rocky ozark trails around here. I'm not even an endurance rider!! I'm beginning to wonder if they've changed the material. Seems like my old ones held up better.


----------



## trailhorserider

Viranh said:


> I wish someone knew. I'm wearing out my EasyBoot gloves really fast on the rocky ozark trails around here. I'm not even an endurance rider!! I'm beginning to wonder if they've changed the material. Seems like my old ones held up better.


Ditto here! I used to get at least 6 months out of a pair of boots. Now two rides and they are looking ragged and have deep slices in them. Granted, we have been riding in a lot of rocks, but I really don't think that has changed from the past. It used to be gaiters is what wore out first, not the boots themselves. And I don't ride endurance either. :?


----------



## Saddlebag

Voice your concerns to EasyBoot. They can't address these issues if they don't know about them. Years ago a gal had to shoe her horse with rubber shoes. The looked clunky and heavy but weighed no more than a regular shoe. They lasted thro half a dozen resets. They seemed to be tough as tires.


----------



## Saddlebag

I'm not finding Vipers in their web site. Is it just a redone tread pattern adding a little more tread?


----------



## Horsesaplenty

Saddlebag said:


> I'm not finding Vipers in their web site. Is it just a redone tread pattern adding a little more tread?


They are not available on site yet. That's why I posted the link so that people could see them. I didn't get around to calling today...way too much outside work today in the fields. 

They definitely have more aggressive tread. Check out the link.


----------



## Horsesaplenty

My easy boot gloves are going back...I don't have the patience to be messing with how tight they are. They drive me crazy putting them on.


----------



## TheOtherHorse

trailhorserider said:


> How are Renegades in rocks?


Excellent. I have been riding in Renegades on my horse all season, I ride hard and/or fast, and prefer the steepest rockiest terrain I can find. I love them. 

I needed to upgrade my husband's horse's boots and they did have her size in Vipers (which are not officially released yet), so of course I got the Vipers and I am VERY impressed. I tested them last weekend on the most rugged trail in my area, and they were PERFECT. Also, she was much more confident on huge boulders and flat rocks than she was in her old Easyboot Epics. The Vipers have a deeper tread that is supposed to give more traction, and is also supposed to last longer.

I love Renegades, but the Vipers are _even better_. I'm actually kind of excited that my horse's hooves have gotten bigger and her front Renegades are getting snug, so she will need a bigger size soon. Great excuse to upgrade her fronts to Vipers too! :lol:


----------



## Faustinblack

Dang it, I want a pair sooo bad. Have to wait until next pay check
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faustinblack

TheOtherHorse, post pics!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsesaplenty

Faustinblack said:


> TheOtherHorse, post pics!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree!


----------



## Viranh

Yes, please post pics! My horse's hooves are wider and shorter now, so her boots are not only wearing out, but are becoming the wrong size, which is a perfect reason to upgrade them. I think the Renegades look pretty awesome, just a bit more expensive than EasyBoots. Then I'll just have to decide if I want a crazy color.


----------



## trailhorserider

Do the Vipers cost more than the Renegades?


----------



## Faustinblack

The renegades are 179.99, at the highest price
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trailhorserider

Faustinblack said:


> The renegades are 179.99, at the highest price
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


But the Vipers aren't listed on the website yet, which is why I was wondering if they cost the same.


----------



## Lxtisha

I recently got a pair of Vipers and they are awesome. I knew I was going to love them as soon as Ii got them out of tve box. I used to ride in cavallo simple boots but they rubbed my horse even with the pastern wraps. The Vipers do not rub, move with their feet and are easy to put on and take off. I trail ride in a few rocky areas and they are perfect for protecting my girls thin soles. I highly recommend them when they are released. The customer service is incredible as well!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag

BTW by googling "used hoof boots" there's a site whereby people list various brands of boots and sizes in varying degrees of wear. Def. worth checking out.


----------



## pasturepony

I tried out the Renegades on my first ride and tie last weekend. 25 miles on OD. The renegades got pretty chewed up but stayed on great! I called renegade and sent pics. They said I prob got a soft batch and they are replacing them with the new vipers! Yay! Can't wait to test them


----------



## Horsesaplenty

pasturepony said:


> I tried out the Renegades on my first ride and tie last weekend. 25 miles on OD. The renegades got pretty chewed up but stayed on great! I called renegade and sent pics. They said I prob got a soft batch and they are replacing them with the new vipers! Yay! Can't wait to test them


I love mine! I'm just waiting to try them out on a good ride. I am waiting for them to make another size in the vipers. They would actually be the perfect fit for Luka's fronts. The ones I have now are going to fit for a few weeks on his brand new trim, but it'd be nice to have them a little wider. But the ones I have now are a perfect fit for his hind feet.

They do have excellent customer service.


----------



## Faustinblack

You have to call renegade to get the vipers. Mine were 183 with shipping. I was told it would take 3-5 days with production and shipping. So (impatiently) waiting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernMama

When I saw the title of this thread, I thought it was about snakes! LOL


----------

